
Caching Tutorial for Web Authors and Webmasters - xtraclass
http://www.mnot.net/cache_docs/
======
aram
Even though it shows somewhat advanced technique of using the "content" CSS
property with element attributes, flashing titles when hovering anchors in
headings is just _extremely_ annoying.

I tend to move my mouse over the text when reading and this is making all
paragraphs jump whenever I do that.

